# An open-minded music thread



## m3s4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wanted to make a little place for the tegu owners of the world to share some of their favorite music...my little guys get to rock out to some good tunes when I'm home...please add some of your heavy-rotation and/or favorite tracks to the list...that being said...

I'll start:


[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqjijCGXtmo[/video]



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cViggFZFlxU[/video]



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw[/video]



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLLvuzsx4sY[/video]



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04fQTmvFfGo&feature=relmfu[/video]



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOURZ-yx4E&feature=relmfu[/video]



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ww-TQUeA3E&ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaZMST-vHfM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCsCZe1cibY&list=PL00A2249745863170&feature=mh_lolz
anything hollywood undeadthere are tons more but those are my 2 favoritesongs

really good to play mw3 to this never hold your reptiles while playing mw3 though


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 10, 2012)

cool thread!
good music! this is my first time listening to Hollywood Undead. I LOVE IT!
here's some of my favs

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbAjxltPmuI&ob=av2e[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeUwikDrA9I&ob=av2e[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6-_HDNCZjI[/video]


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice selections...all these groups always go hard...

Let's get some more music in here.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Apr 14, 2012)

All my lizards approve of this:

http://youtu.be/DI7dUk3zi0k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1VLaXoRRdk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n42Mftz60A4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jhnxgJOrnM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8hSy1NoFYw


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice list...bass nectar...gotta be careful how loud you rock those joints, it shakes my windows haha.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 16, 2012)

Slipknot .... enough said! Tegu talkers,have good taste in music i see!


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 16, 2012)

Classical: Tchaikovsky
Musical: Zimmerman, Weber
Jazz: Ottmar Leibert
Pop: Beyonce
But have enjoyed Fall Out Boy and Green Day for years
I haven't listened to metal since I was in my 20's. I make my daughter turn down Disturbed and Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 16, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Classical: Tchaikovsky
> Musical: Zimmerman, Weber
> Jazz: Ottmar Leibert
> Pop: Beyonce
> ...



Nice list! Ottmar, Jazz...good choice

I think many of our tegus approve of our musical taste.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw Ottmar live last year in a historic theater and he was pretty awesome. I like a lot of music, so I had to test the whole open-minded thing, lol.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm the same way - I like everything and anything that sounds good.


----------



## grimz (May 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/8i0oWsRC2-w


http://youtu.be/WGTEuLCDBig
http://youtu.be/_b-ReL0jqCw
http://youtu.be/whILVQ3YnGg
http://youtu.be/cTtYAEI_fSQ
http://youtu.be/ogFqSfFlUvE
http://youtu.be/T_PE1Do4HhM
http://youtu.be/T_PE1Do4HhM
http://youtu.be/FqUCgD0FhLg
http://youtu.be/klI_aAW53JY


----------

